
The uncomfortable parallels between ICOs and the “penny stock” underworld - elsewhen
https://qz.com/1095313/initial-coin-offering-lessons-from-the-wolf-of-wall-street/
======
moonbug22
Penny stocks are respectable investments by comparison.

